# instytut branżowy



## acornek

Hello,

I have problems translating what follows:

"  W województwie działają konsorcja naukowo-przemysłowe, które mają na celu wzmocnienie współpracy pomiędzy sferą badawczo-rozwojową a gospodarką, m.in. Śląskie Centrum Zaawansowanych Technologii (składa się ze śląskich uczelni akademickich, instytutów PAN, *instytutów branżowych* i jednostek badawczo-rozwojowych oraz parków technologicznych i przedsiębiorstw produkcyjnych)."


You may find my version below but I'm not sure about the expression "instytut branżowy" (specialty institute):

"In order to strengthen the cooperation between the R&D sector and economic entities, there are scientific and industrial consortia operating in the voivodship, e.g. the Silesian Center for Advanced Technologies (consisting of Silesian academic institutions, Polish Academy of Science institutes, *specialty institutes*, R&D entities, technology parks and manufacturing companies)."

I chose this term after having faound this article: http://media2.media.com.pl/article/65535/social-media-narzedziem-biznesowym-gadzetowcow
and some other sites.

But I'm still not sure if it's correct...

Any ideas?
And if there is anything else in my translation that you don't like - feel free to comment 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin74

Just a minor thing, concerning a different phrase:
PAN is "Polska Akademia *Nauk*", not "Nauki", and so the translation of the name (used by the PAN itself) should be "Polish Academy of Sciences", not "Science".


----------



## Thomas1

Maybe this will prove helpful.


----------



## Szkot

I would say 'Polish Academy of Sciences and other _specialised _institutes'.  But I am not American .

By the way, you don't need 'the' with cooperation.  Also I have difficulty with the word entities - what is an economic entity?  Perhaps you could say 'between the R & D and commercial/business sectors'.


----------



## acornek

thank you all for help


----------



## Ben Jamin

acornek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have problems translating what follows:
> 
> " W województwie działają konsorcja naukowo-przemysłowe, które mają na celu wzmocnienie współpracy pomiędzy sferą badawczo-rozwojową a gospodarką, m.in. Śląskie Centrum Zaawansowanych Technologii (składa się ze śląskich uczelni akademickich, instytutów PAN, *instytutów branżowych* i jednostek badawczo-rozwojowych oraz parków technologicznych i przedsiębiorstw produkcyjnych)."
> 
> 
> You may find my version below but I'm not sure about the expression "instytut branżowy" (specialty institute):
> 
> "In order to strengthen the cooperation between the R&D sector and economic entities, there are scientific and industrial consortia operating in the voivodship, e.g. the Silesian Center for Advanced Technologies (consisting of Silesian academic institutions, Polish Academy of Science institutes, *specialty institutes*, R&D entities, technology parks and manufacturing companies)."
> 
> I chose this term after having faound this article: http://media2.media.com.pl/article/65535/social-media-narzedziem-biznesowym-gadzetowcow
> and some other sites.
> 
> But I'm still not sure if it's correct...
> 
> Any ideas?
> And if there is anything else in my translation that you don't like - feel free to comment
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Instytut branżowy, był (przynajmniej wtedy gdy ta nazwa powstała) instytutem związanym z jakąś branżą (gałęzią) gospodarki, na przykład: Instytut Górnictwa, Energetyki, Przemysłu Naftowego, itp. Dlatego specialty/specialized będzie raczej niedokładne i niewiele mówiące.
"Research Institute working for an Industry Branch" oddaje chyba najlepiej znaczenie, chociaż możnaby krócej i bardziej elegancko.
*Institute* po angielsku to niekoniecznie instytut badawczy jak po polsku, znaczy po prostu *instytucja* więc trzeba zawsze dodać *Research*.


----------



## acornek

thank you ben jamin  specialized research institute sounds good for me


----------



## Ben Jamin

acornek said:


> thank you ben jamin  specialized research institute sounds good for me


 But it still does not convey the important piece of information that it works for a certain branch of industry, and not for, lets say, the government.


----------



## Szkot

Industrial research institutes ??


----------



## NotNow

Here are three more suggestions although _instytucja_ is used instead of _instytut_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Industrial research institutes ??


 It is much closer, yes.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> Here are three more suggestions although _instytucja_ is used instead of _instytut_.


 Yes, instytucja in Polish is a very general term, and means mostly a governmental organization serving the society. Instytut has a narrow meaning of a research organization. Instytut may be an independent unit, or a part of a faculty in a university.


----------



## Old Raft

Szkot said:


> Industrial research institutes ??



Yes, that's how I'd translate it, too.


----------

